# TNT maple syrup recipe



## vagriller (Jan 30, 2010)

I just made some maple flavored pancake syrup, and it was just ok. Anyone got a great recipe that doesn't involve buckets hanging from maple trees?


----------



## Selkie (Jan 30, 2010)

vagriller said:


> I just made some maple flavored pancake syrup, and it was just ok. Anyone got a great recipe that doesn't involve buckets hanging from maple trees?



On special occasions (when my blood sugar level allows it), I use pure maple syrup (in small quantities). There is no recipe for it. It's simply bottled (or canned) pure maple syrup - from maple trees. Depending on how much you want to spend, there are several grades available (sugar concentration and water content percentage.)

Now, to make it stretch more if you use a lot, you could make a simple syrup (50/50 water and white granulated sugar brought to a boil and then cooled - DON'T just mix them together - it MUST be brought to a boil), and mix the cooled simple syrup with your maple syrup however much you choose to dilute it, and then, just for a little added something, add a few drops of vanilla extract.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 30, 2010)

Aunt Jemima Maple Syrup 

2               Cups  water 
  1                cup  sugar 
  2               cups  dark corn syrup 
     1/4      teaspoon  salt 
  1           teaspoon  maple flavoring 

Boil the water, sugar, syrup and salt over medium heat for 6-7 minutes: 

 Cool & add the maple flavoring. 

                                    Variation: Add 3 Tbsp. of butter prior to heating for Butter Flavored


----------



## Selkie (Jan 30, 2010)

Imitation Maple flavoring... 

That ranks right down at the bottom below lima beans!


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 30, 2010)

Was hoping VA Griller was going to provide some grilling recipes with a maple syrup glaze.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 30, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Imitation Maple flavoring...
> That ranks right down at the bottom below lima beans!


That's why they have pure maple syrup for those that have the big bucks to afford it and not have to deal with a substitute recipe.

Must be a taste thing because I love lima beans.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 30, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Was hoping VA Griller was going to provide some grilling recipes with a maple syrup glaze.


 
LOL, sorry! I need the syrup first though, right?


----------



## vagriller (Jan 30, 2010)

Selkie said:


> On special occasions (when my blood sugar level allows it), I use pure maple syrup (in small quantities). There is no recipe for it. It's simply bottled (or canned) pure maple syrup - from maple trees.


 
Straight from the maple tree it's called sap. The syrup is made after the sap is boiled down and filtered. It takes many gallons of sap to make a gallon of syrup.

And I know that I can get the real thing at the store, but it's expensive! I was hoping to get a good recipe that would allow me to make something better (and with less additives and preservatives) than the storebought pancake syrup I currently use.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 30, 2010)

vagriller said:


> I just made some maple flavored pancake syrup, and it was just ok. Anyone got a great recipe that doesn't involve buckets hanging from maple trees?



Griller when I was a youngster my Grandmother made a "Maple Syrup" from a product called Mapleine. It was/is an imitation maple flavoring and was fabulous on hot buttered biscuits..For years I thought the product had been discontinued, but a few years ago I found it in of all places Wally World. I quickly bought out the shelf! ~~~ Is it Maple syrup? Of course not. Is it good? You bet!! Directions are on the box for a sugar syrup with flavoring added to taste. They suggest a little...I like a lot! 

A little history Here...

Have Fun!


----------



## TheMamma (Jan 30, 2010)

I use what Uncle Bob said, Mapeline.. good stuff! .. just mixed it with amber colored syrup bought from the store.. it was yummy, and my kids certainly didn't care that it wasn't pure maple syrup..  I also use it in my maple glaze for my cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 30, 2010)

Smoky Grilled Pork Tederloin with Maple Glaze

Pat dry a good tenderloin which has had any excess fat and silverskin removed.  Lightly season with salt, pepper, and garlic powder all over.  Fire up the grill.  While the chacoal (or gas grill) is getting hot, gather fruit wood, alder, or maple wood. When the fire is hot, divide the charcoal into two beds with space of 6 to 8 inches between.  Make a drip pan of heavy aluminum foil and place between teh beds of charcoal.  Fill half way with water.  Place the wood on top of the coals and cover.  Close all vents half way.  Combine 1/4 cup Grade-B maple syrup with 1/2 cup warm water.  Stir until mixed.  Place the tenderloin over the drip pan and brush with thined maple syrup.  Insert a meat thermometer into the thickes portion of meat.  Cover and cook for 10 minutes.  Baste with maple liquid and cover.  Baste every 5 minutes until the thermometer reads 147 degrees.  Remove from the grill to a platter and let rest for 10 minutes while you place the side dishes onto the table.  Slice the roast on the bias, about 1/4 inch slices.  Enjoy.

Tip, add the remaining syrup to mashed sweet potatoes with sliced almonds.

Oh, I almost forgot, maple glaze is wonderful on a spiral-sliced ham.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 30, 2010)

I never eat that stuff that they call maple syrup or pancake syrup that has all those additives.. Give me a CAN of pure maple syrup from the local sugar shack.  YES!

Best is eating it off the snow.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 30, 2010)

Funny, I found Mapleine at Walmart too! The grocery store close to my house didn't have any maple flavoring.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks a million for the detailed instructions;  sound delish.


Goodweed of the North said:


> Smoky Grilled Pork Tederloin with Maple Glaze
> 
> Pat dry a good tenderloin which has had any excess fat and silverskin removed.  Lightly season with salt, pepper, and garlic powder all over.  Fire up the grill.  While the chacoal (or gas grill) is getting hot, gather fruit wood, alder, or maple wood. When the fire is hot, divide the charcoal into two beds with space of 6 to 8 inches between.  Make a drip pan of heavy aluminum foil and place between teh beds of charcoal.  Fill half way with water.  Place the wood on top of the coals and cover.  Close all vents half way.  Combine 1/4 cup Grade-B maple syrup with 1/2 cup warm water.  Stir until mixed.  Place the tenderloin over the drip pan and brush with thined maple syrup.  Insert a meat thermometer into the thickes portion of meat.  Cover and cook for 10 minutes.  Baste with maple liquid and cover.  Baste every 5 minutes until the thermometer reads 147 degrees.  Remove from the grill to a platter and let rest for 10 minutes while you place the side dishes onto the table.  Slice the roast on the bias, about 1/4 inch slices.  Enjoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## jabbur (Jan 30, 2010)

Saphellae said:


> Best is eating it off the snow.



We used to love it that way!  So chewy and wonderful!


----------



## vagriller (Jan 30, 2010)

jabbur said:


> We used to love it that way!  So chewy and wonderful!



Better go outside and do it now while it's still here! It'll be gone by Monday, Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 30, 2010)

vagriller said:


> Better go outside and do it now while it's still here! It'll be gone by Monday, Tuesday at the latest.


  I was thinking about it but I'm still battling a cold and have tons of homework so I stayed inside and admired the snow from my window.


----------

